# NetRexx programming



## gpatrick (Jun 27, 2013)

> NetRexx is a general-purpose programming language inspired by two very different programming languages, Rexx and Java. It is designed for people, not computers. In this respect it follows Rexx closely, with many of the concepts and most of the syntax taken directly from Rexx or its object-oriented version, Object Rexx. From Java it derives static typing, binary arithmetic, the object model, and exception handling. "A smart language designed for real people, and vice versa." Originally a product from the IBM Hursley Software Lab, NetRexx has always been free software and is free and open source since June 11th, 2011. It is the first alternative language for the Java Virtual Machine (JVM).


NetRexx 3.02 is released and available for download


----------

